# Vacation



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks,
I am going to take some time out and have a bit of vacation.
So busy at dayjob...and I need to do things around the house, Plus,,I need to go fishing , and relax some.
I have a few slingshots made in in advance...so I will have em on my website.
Just need a little time out for a bit.

A couple hawks to make yet, and that will be it for awhile.
I will be on the forum still.
Tom


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Enjoy Tom, catch a bunch.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

catch a shed load !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You deserve a nice break. Catch some fish and relax for a few.


----------

